# what are your passions besides mtb?



## cbark1357 (Apr 7, 2010)

We all obviously share the common passion of mountain biking. I'm curkious to find out what some of you would considxer other passions in your life.

Ill start it off with some of mine:

-My relationship with Jesus
-Natural Bodybuilding
-Exercise/eating right/living a healthy life


Ok let's hear em, what are your other passions besides mtb

Cbark1357


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

im pretty sure there was a thread like this already but i'll play.
biking is my first and i mean just biking in general
long boarding lots of long country roads in my town make its really fun.
lastly boats


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Techno DJ/producer


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Drinking!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Beer - Sex - Food 
The order can change without notice


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Baseball (played in college not too many moons ago)
2. Lifting...been an obsession since the college days, helps on short sprints out of the saddle but my bike pays for the extra heft (6'2 215)


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Family, exercise, snowmobile, dogs, horses, rafting.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiu Jitsu and Rugby mostly


----------



## thewerx (Apr 30, 2010)

I just joined this forum today, hope you don't mind me posting...

Ive started biking when I was about 12, but I started racing since I was about 8. So, for me, my other passion is cars. Big time.

I own an Impreza that I hillclimb/rally, a Porsche track-day car, and a '62 Corvette for cruising.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Skiing, it's what made me move to Utah. Lucky me, the biking is even better than the skiing is, and the skiing is mind blowing.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

Woodworking and reading Sci-Fi books. I like bourbon and beer as hobbies too.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

My kids.
Backpacking / hiking.
Fly fishing.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

thewerx said:


> a '62 Corvette for cruising.


If I had the bucks, garage space and time to wrench it, that would be the one for me


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

biking is my side passion, 1st passion is rock climbing.


----------



## cbark1357 (Apr 7, 2010)

thewerx said:


> I just joined this forum today, hope you don't mind me posting...
> 
> Ive started biking when I was about 12, but I started racing since I was about 8. So, for me, my other passion is cars. Big time.
> 
> I own an Impreza that I hillclimb/rally, a Porsche track-day car, and a '62 Corvette for cruising.


of course noone minds u posting, welcome


----------



## thewerx (Apr 30, 2010)

random, that car is done. It's a NCRS Second flight winner. The racecars are what I waste my time wrenching on.

pewpew, Im kinda jealous. I wish I had the upperbody strength for climbing.

Thanks, cbark.




Back to the list!:thumbsup:


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

just do it werx, it comes quickly. the technique is what takes a while to get.

you think hauling ass down some single track is exhilarating? try clinging to the side of the cliff, about to fall, with only a peice of nylon and some random metal chunk jammed in a crack protecting your fall.


----------



## Neela (Jan 4, 2010)

Backpacking
Hiking & Trekking
Mountaineering
XC Skiing
DH Skiing
Rock Climbing
Ice Climbing

Anyone spot a trend here?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll break the trend...

1. Fine art photography and print making.

2. Trail design and building. 

3. Metal sculpture.

4. Oil painting en plein air.


----------



## Lovic (Dec 11, 2008)

the didgeridoo and my dog


----------



## Jdenney (Apr 11, 2010)

I play Rugby for my college. 
I hang out with my dogs and wife. 
Snowboarding
Hunting


----------



## xlr8rbmx (Feb 14, 2006)

Flying planes. I'm lucky enough to get the opportunity to make a living doing one thing I love to support the other things I'm passionate about.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Similar*



bsieb said:


> I'll break the trend...
> 
> 1. Fine art photography and print making.
> 
> ...


Nice  
plein air painter here too. It's challenging (lighting) AND relaxing (nature) at the same time.
(glass sculpture for me tho - when I can get kiln time)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

cricket and masturbation.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> cricket and masturbation.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

highdelll said:


> Nice
> plein air painter here too. It's challenging (lighting) AND relaxing (nature) at the same time.
> (glass sculpture for me tho - when I can get kiln time)


I also like that plein air is the total antithesis of the digital process, which is my other passion. Mostly because I don't have to stand in the dark watching the luminous hands of a timer move slowly around a dial. There was a brief time in college when Betty Lou made it tolerable... but I regress... all too frequently...

I forgot to put writing poetry on my list.


----------



## superotto80 (Jun 3, 2008)

golf, fishing


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

There are a lot of things I get passionate about. Here are some of them:





































Unfortunately, these are all passions which--along with riding--have kinda taken a backseat to "life" over the past few years. I'm still involved, just not as much as I once was--however, I'm getting back to 'em! (signing up on this board is just one tiny part of getting me stoked to ride again).


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Hockey- Ice and Roller. In a league for both.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

CX, Road, Fixed, BMX, Moto...

My lovely bride, my dogs, E Clampus Vitus (ECV), Illustration Friday, tattoos, garage culture, politics, listening to interesting podcasts, my career, etc.


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

Fishing.


----------



## bgraves28 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wife and 15 month old daughter, Faith, Adventure Racing, backpacking/hiking, Bird Hunting with Remington (dog AND gun)!


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

Hiking and backpacking
Fishing
Shooting rifles and bows
Drinking good Kentucky Bourbons and Scotch


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

There are many old coach roads, Aboriginal pathways and trading routes, wool roads and travelling stock routes that were used in the early days of the settlement of SE Australia. Many tracks still exist, or evidence of them still exists. Many of these historic routes have been decommissioned and now forgotten. They are hard to find. They are best described as being only unformed roads, vegetable tunnels or barely goat tracks.

Many of these historic tracks (now) cross private property, or are no-go areas for bikes through wilderness regions. It takes a long time to organise permission to travel on some of the routes ... I like to record the old tracks in a fair degree of detail and I pass on the information and images to those who have allowed me to travel on them. I get cut a lot of slack at times. This is something that I've enjoyed doing for decades. Since the availability of Google Earth the game has changed, a great deal.

Finding these old tracks and recording their condition is my hobby ... riding on them and thinking about the history of the routes, is the bonus.

120 years ago, 250 people a day used this track ... it was a well travelled Cobb & Co coach road.










Warren.


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

Hanging by a couple of c3's on an exposed arete!


----------



## jjmtb1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Work, family, bikes. The list used to be really long. Then, I simplified my life and got rid of the things I could do without. Whats left is plenty of quality time for me and family.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

skiing
fishing
kayaking


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Football and I do mean Futbol aka Soccer. Liverpool YNWA!!!
Running, working out in general.


----------



## mrook15 (Mar 9, 2010)

My other passion.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

for me its Bird Watching and Herpetology. I have quite a large reptile collection, mostly giants and venomous (all legal BTW.) And spend most of my free time at Hawk Mt sanctuary outside of Pottsville PA. Also Wine making. First harvest of the grapevine I planted years ago this year. Woodworking would come in at 3rd I guess.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fishing
Camping
EATING


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Drums
Rock Climbing
Dogs
Running


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

Kayak


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

This topic does seem to come up frequently. Here are more threads for your perusing pleasure:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=590131

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=289330


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Sking - backcountry and Nordic. Very little lift served
Paddling. All kinds of self propelled crafts. Canoes both open and decked, kayaks, rafts.
Playing music. Gutiar, banjo, mandolin
Trail running. I absolutely suck at running. I still like it though.
Mahayana Buddhism.
Tree hugger activism. Involved with lots of land use Issues.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

My other money pit is Hobby R/C. I am a moderator for Traxxas and a long time owner of their vehicles. They make some great products!










And how about some dirt!










-Brett


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

RC airplanes, old Volkswagens and old Schwinns, are the 3 that compete for most of my time.

Shooting, motorcycling, and photography fill in the gaps.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dirt bikes, snowboarding and white water rafting....which I never get to do because I'm too busy riding dirt bikes.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

zebrahum said:


> Skiing, it's what made me move to Utah. Lucky me, the biking is even better than the skiing is, and the skiing is mind blowing.


 + 1


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Although my gardener’s name is Jesus (Jesus Garcia, actually), I am not in a relationship with him, unlike the original poster. As for passions, however:

• hot beer
• cold women
• virus/popup/malware/phising-free computing (no Windoze here HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!)
• home-cooked meals from the freshest of ingredients available (I am the head chef of the household)
• lack of Comic Sans or Verdana
• getting around without a gasoline-powered vehicle
• comfortable socks
• ballpoint pens that have a predictable and precise ink flow
• precision grammar and punctuation (seems to be better in the MTBR forums than in the roadbike forums)
• turbo boost that starts to spool up under 3,000 RPMs yet goes up to 7,000 RPMs without tapering off
• dark-as-f**k coffee
• separation of church and state
• separation of church and politics
• equality for all


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

thewerx said:


> I just joined this forum today, hope you don't mind me posting...
> 
> Ive started biking when I was about 12, but I started racing since I was about 8. So, for me, my other passion is cars. Big time.
> 
> I own an Impreza that I hillclimb/rally, a Porsche track-day car, and a '62 Corvette for cruising.


Yeah, I used to be like you before I met my wife. :madman: :madman: :madman:  :nono: :sad:  :cryin: Lucky SOB!!! My racecars are long, lost, and forgotten.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm only passionate about riding surfing and trail building.fly fishing ,skiing,snow boarding,fine woodworking staring at this computer while wearing a santa outfit are things I like to do.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

Wild Wassa said:


> There are many old coach roads, Aboriginal pathways and trading routes, wool roads and travelling stock routes that were used in the early days of the settlement of SE Australia. Many tracks still exist, or evidence of them still exists. Many of these historic routes have been decommissioned and now forgotten. They are hard to find. They are best described as being only unformed roads, vegetable tunnels or barely goat tracks.
> 
> Many of these historic tracks (now) cross private property, or are no-go areas for bikes through wilderness regions. It takes a long time to organise permission to travel on some of the routes ... I like to record the old tracks in a fair degree of detail and I pass on the information and images to those who have allowed me to travel on them. I get cut a lot of slack at times. This is something that I've enjoyed doing for decades. Since the availability of Google Earth the game has changed, a great deal.
> 
> ...


This is AWESOME man! so interesting!


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

*passions*

MY CAR:









ROCK CLIMBING:









MOUNTAINEERING:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

nhltfour said:


> MY CAR:
> 
> ROCK CLIMBING:
> 
> ...


Word.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm a sucker. I post every time this topic comes up. So, I'll post again

Jazz (mainly the heavy-duty stuff known as "free jazz")

Microbrews

Good, red wine

The Green Bay Packers (A-Rod's the man!)

Reading - either good fiction or non-fiction. It matters not

Snowshoeing

Deep back-country hikes

All things Mac! Long live Steve Jobs!!


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

fishing, guitar, cooking


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Me on bass


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

I feel like I wanna go backpacking. My brother and his college buddies used to go a lot and he bought a lot of gears for backcountry camping. He left the gears at my parents' house which my parents still have. Therefore, I'm steal them and plan me a trip. I live near Great Smoky Mountain National Park. I sense backpacking, hiking, and perhaps climbing to be added to my list of hobbies.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Word.


that looks like fun ice. where is that at?


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Country dancing always gets the girls.
Skiing for the soul, fortunately the first winter didn't have to travel Mt Lemmon was so good!
Dogs for trail buddies.
Bluegrass to burn... and lately wolfberries.


----------



## Brady929rr (May 3, 2010)

Nice guys!!

I have a adrenaline addiction....Anything exciting that money allows really 

I love fast cars, without a doubt. I have a 2003 Mitsu Evolution VIII, There is about $4k in performance mods at the moment. At almost stock PSI im hitting 314 awhp. This summer Ill be swapping OEM cams with the S2's and a few more small things. With that I should be able to make my 400 awhp goal for the summer.


































In relation to the performance passion, I ride motorcycles. I own a 2000 929rr that is a ton of fun to ride.

























I have been riding for about 2 1/2 years now. Shortly after starting riding I started a small get together at a local coffee shop of fellow riders. Little did I know that this would grow to a HUGE well established and well known motorcycle event. I host it every Tuesday year round, no matter if you ride, drive or walk. We started with a average of 10-15 bikes every week, by the second summer it grew to my amazement to an average of 60-80 bikes. Now I am expecting in the 100's all summer long. Monster energy drink and some other companies have shown interest in showing up.


















Last but not least a huge art passion. I love to draw, write, paint..whatever it is, but I've sunk deep into the hobby of photography and photo editing. Generally I do scenery photos myself and a friend of my has me edit her photos...leg humpers beware LOL

*my photos*

































*A few I edited for my friend*


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

cbark1357 said:


> We all obviously share the common passion of mountain biking. I'm curkious to find out what some of you would considxer other passions in your life.
> 
> Ill start it off with some of mine:
> 
> ...


It is as if you read my thoughts! First and foremost, my relationship with Jesus as well as racing BMX, weight training (I am by no means a bodybuilder, but I like to carry a little extra meat), shooting, playing with cars and riding motorcycles and dirtbikes. I do a little bit of everything.


----------



## cincyar (Apr 15, 2010)

Reloading and shooting , Brewing and drinking beer, motorcycles,cars, girlfriend and family.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

This is my No.2 passion after my wife, family yada yada yada


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

Hunting
My .50 BMG sniper rifle
Trapping
Cutting down trees to make lumber on my sawmill
Snowshoeing
Running
Duathlons
Alpinism
Travel
My apple orchard
Metal Detecting (Minelab Safari)
My 67 SS Chevelle
My X5
Beer 
Women


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nhltfour, thank you Mate.

It has been well worth the trouble searching out some of the old tracks and even going to Hell.










Warren.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> This is my No.2 passion after my wife, family yada yada yada


Is that pic taken at "the dragon" in TN??


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, up until I wrecked my bike, my main passion was motorcycling... Totaled the bike in short order, tweaked my shoulder (but no permanent damage) and my wife told me I need to find another hobby... *So, I'm going to see if this mountain bike thing can fill the void. * I see that many of you get banged up just as much, I am guessing that the mortality rate is lower.

Note the position of the handlebar in relationship to the front tire:










Photography is another hobby... Though I rarely do anything with all the photos I take.

And DIYing (I built my desk, dining room table, redid the kitchen, built the deck, laid tile across the entire first floor, redid all the bathrooms, etc., etc.)

BBQing/Smoking. (sorry vegetarians!) -- and no, I don't mean to open a can o' worms.

And the latest hobby is making my own jerky... Rootbeer Peppercorn, Honey Heat, Orange Ginger, etc.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

nhltfour said:


> that looks like fun ice. where is that at?


Catskills, NY


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Eating Bacon
Creating a map of the whole forest


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

This year I will finally start my Locost project (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locost) with my sons. Ideally the budget will be close to $0 and I'm willing to add time to subtract cost. Entrepreneurship has always been a passion as well.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Bryank930 said:


> Is that pic taken at "the dragon" in TN??


Nope - other side of the World.
I live in Cairns, Queensland, Tropical Far Northern Australia.
Cairns is about 1000 miles north of Brisbane [Capital of the state of Queensland]
The shot was taken at the Rex Range lookout just north of the resort town of Port Douglas.
God created this part of the world for Mortorcyclists I think.
The Rex range is just one of a large number of fantastic, twisty roads that wind up from the coast in to the tablelands inland.
All wind their way through world heritage listed rain forest.
Magic


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

bike kite kayakfishing


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Cars, photography, beer, but my other huge thing is skiing. Been doing it since I was a kid, it was what got me started mountain biking. I ski 50ish days a season, have had the pleasure of skiing in Utah, Lake Tahoe, Washington, Mt. Hood, Idaho, Colorado. I ski most weekends in VT. Love to ski Stowe, Magic, Sugarbusg, Jay and Mad River.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> This is my No.2 passion after my wife, family yada yada yada


Nice Lightning! :thumbsup:

Didja notice my pic on page 1 of this thread?


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Marcster said:


> Well, up until I wrecked my bike, my main passion was motorcycling... Totaled the bike in short order, tweaked my shoulder (but no permanent damage) and my wife told me I need to find another hobby... *So, I'm going to see if this mountain bike thing can fill the void. * I see that many of you get banged up just as much, I am guessing that the mortality rate is lower.
> 
> BBQing/Smoking. (sorry vegetarians!) -- and no, I don't mean to open a can o' worms.


I started riding motorcycles as a teenager in the 70s...after a highway crash in the 80s (I walked away), I hung up the keys and took up bicycling seriously, even got into some road racing. That lead to mountain biking, which I was very much "into" all through the 90s and the early part of this decade.

I also took up whitewater kayaking--a sport which is, IMO, much safer than riding either motorcycles or mountain bikes, while being as intense as anything out there--it is a great sport!

So, yeah, I understand about trying to "fill the void" left when you leave off motorcycling. I will admit, though, that I got back into motorcycles about 8 years ago, and...well, that, combined with a short move, impacted both my kayaking and mtn biking--my participation went waaay down. But, now the novelty of motorcycling is wearing a bit less, I'm getting back into mountain biking (and kayaking), hopefully close to my previous levels.

Oh, and BTW, just picked up a "pellet grill," for that low, slow, smoky southern BBQ. Perhaps not the healthiest of hobbies, but...I'm an addict...


----------



## yuoil (Jul 28, 2009)

All kinds of cycling - I'd like to do some adventure touring someday. Outside of cycling I am passionate about mechanical watches, books (usually about my other interests), cooking, eating and drinking (they go together!) botany & herpetology.

jmadams13 I'm surprised to see someone else interested in venomous herpes outside a hot forum, but I guess mountain bikers aren't* too scared of danger, eh. What do you keep? I'm not in PA, but don't you need a private zoo license to keep hot snakes there (not challenging, I'm curious)? 

P.S. - I have been fighting the desired to be "passionate" about cars and motorcycles. I am jealous of some of the vehicles posted here though!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bloodyknee said:


> Creating a map of the whole forest


  
I must get a copy
I have been so lost my whole lives


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Kootenanny said:


> I started riding motorcycles as a teenager in the 70s...after a highway crash in the 80s (I walked away), I hung up the keys and took up bicycling seriously, even got into some road racing. That lead to mountain biking, which I was very much "into" all through the 90s and the early part of this decade.
> 
> I also took up whitewater kayaking--a sport which is, IMO, much safer than riding either motorcycles or mountain bikes, while being as intense as anything out there--it is a great sport!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Kootenanny... It's really odd how my wife wanted nothing to do with me getting my m/c license, the 250cc scooter I had for a year, or the Yamaha motorcycle I had for 9 months, but she can totally get behind me riding a bicycle again.

Perhaps the fact that it'll get me into shape might be a part of why she can support it too. At 6' and 235 lbs., I could use some exercise.

Whitewater kayaking sounds like a lot of fun -- that's something I've never done but it sounds interesting.

And I wouldn't worry too much about the health aspect of BBQing -- as long as you aren't purposefully standing in the smoke or severely overcooking the meat...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

USAF said:


> Hunting
> My .50 BMG sniper rifle
> 
> Cutting down trees *with my .50 BMG sniper rifle* to make lumber on my sawmill


Fixed it for you. Pics?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

riding my shredboard in the fluff and on plexi boxes at least six months out of the year. knitting things with brightly colored natural fibers. pop culture. absorbing useless information like a sponge.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

Marcster said:


> Well, up until I wrecked my bike, my main passion was motorcycling... Totaled the bike in short order, tweaked my shoulder (but no permanent damage) and my wife told me I need to find another hobby... *So, I'm going to see if this mountain bike thing can fill the void. * I see that many of you get banged up just as much, I am guessing that the mortality rate is lower.


I kinda know where you're coming from. I was into motorcycling for a few years, and then test-rode a bicycle on a whim. It seemed like such a light playful toy, compared to the moto. Ended up deciding to buy it to get some exercise.

I ended up getting increasingly obsessed with bicycling, first road and then mountain, and found myself riding the moto less and less, finally using it only to commute. The heavy traffic and crappy roads and short motorcycling season around here were all big factors. I can pedal 3 miles to some decent trails, and have a good time. But getting out of the city to roads that are actually enjoyable for motorcycling is a lot more trouble.

So when I wrecked my moto, I decided that I wouldn't be getting another. I still love the idea of motorcycling. My ears still prick up when I hear the growl of a nice sporty twin. And if I ever move someplace with more entertaining roads, a longer riding season, and less obnoxious traffic, I'll probably get back to it.

But for now I'm having at least as much fun on my mountain bike as I ever did on a motorcycle, and I'm getting some nice health benefits at the same time.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## kayakerjim (Aug 30, 2005)

Jesus is my number one passion followed by whitewater kayaking, mountain biking, and woodworking. Whitewater kayaking and mountain biking tend to trade places for my number two passion.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kootenanny said:


> Nice Lightning! :thumbsup:
> 
> Didja notice my pic on page 1 of this thread?


I did indeed
One of the very first model 'bolts I believe
Gotta love the Buells


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

USAF said:


> My 67 SS Chevelle


i'm going to need to see pictures of that sir 

-ssgt


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Rebuilding old things with two wheels...
























But not always to the way they were originally.


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 27, 2009)

Mine are playing synth keyboards guitar, fishing, fronton (big green 3 wall sport, with racquet), camping, karaoke stuff, modifying the hell out of things, mechanics in general...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

bmx
cyclocross
road biking
camping
hiking
cooking


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Reef Aquariums, drums, motorcycles and just about any gadget type stuff.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cars aka the other money pits.. 
Grappling and jiu jitsu.
Computers also since it's the daily job.. 

Tails


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

*F*lyfishing
*U*nderwater photgraphy
*C*ars
*K*ayaks
*I*nsects
*N*ew bike parts
*G*ardening- vegetables


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Tails8 said:


> Cars aka the other money pits..


Nice Cobra (is it a kit replica?--looks great!)

Makes my 4-wheel toy look rather pedestrian (but then again, mine's worth less than the average mtn bike...  ):


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

passionate? i guess eating and cooking.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Nice Cobra (is it a kit replica?--looks great!)


Ya it's a replica. Factory Five car. Working on another one with an LSx block to piss the Ford guys off.. 



> Makes my 4-wheel toy look rather pedestrian (but then again, mine's worth less than the average mtn bike...


Ah the ride looks good. One thing I've learned over the years is to not compare my rides to anyone elses. I built em for me. If someone else doesn't like it, well, it really doesn't matter. All that matters is if you enjoy it.. 

Tails


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

anything that so beautiful it stops me dead in my tracks.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tails8 said:


> Working on another one with an LSx block to piss the Ford guys off..


badazz :thumbsup:


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I am a jack of all trades, master of none. Things I do in my free time:

Volunteer at an aviation museum
Adventure motorcycling
Jeeping
fishing/ice fishing
hunting
rodeo
horseback riding
saxaphone, digeree doo
and the list goes on with things I've gotten my feet wet with.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

*Can I be "passionate" about donating blood?*

_If so, then I am._ I go once a month, donate 2 units of platelets and 1 unit of plasma or red blood cells (alternating plasma/reds every month).

It's _low-effort _volunteering -- about 90 minutes from entering the donation center to when I leave, part of a movie on one of their personal DVD players, a soda and some snacks.

*Gotta love the good karma though. *

Cancer patients need platelets.
Hemophiliacs & accident victims need plasma.
People with anemia or who are undergoing major surgery need red blood cells.

I got my 5 Gallon keychain and pin last year!


----------



## Brady929rr (May 3, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


>


Gorgeous!! Those rear mount turbos are amazing from what I hear!! Not to mention a hell of a lot louder!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wakeboarding
Camping
Video Games
Computers
Science
Astronomy
My truck


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot the cars.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anything outdoors for me. Even though I don't have tons of time I enjoy the moments I do have


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Electro house DJ / Producer
(myspace.com/djgillytrance) 

snowboarding


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Gilly32 said:


> Electro house DJ / Producer
> (myspace.com/djgillytrance)
> 
> snowboarding


hell yeah man :thumbsup: 
(couple of my albums)

















https://www.last.fm/music/DJ+SnO/Home+Brewed+Tales
https://www.myspace.com/djsn0
https://www.myspace.com/thedenofdebauchery


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

mjdwyer23

that SS is beautiful. damn.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Anything just getting outside, playing with my dog, hiking, napping.
Cars (too poor to own anything sweet, just my beater 00 Chevy Blazer)
Shooting sporting clays, plinking with either my airsoft rifle (at home) or a .22 (when i get to a range)
Exploring around my town
Beer
Women


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Other than Dirt? Snow and Jam!


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

1: spending time with my family
2: pistol shooting
3: fishing

I too have shortend my list of hobbies and passions to allow more quality time with the people and passions that matter most to me.


----------



## brianb21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Snowboarding is my favorite thing! I also like off-roading and going to the lake.The sand dunes are killer also.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Maadjurguer said:


> Other than Dirt? Snow and Jam!


Nice! is that Red Rocks Amphitheater?

I should add snowboarding to my list


----------



## Typhoon33 (May 7, 2010)

Besides mountain bikes, cars and motorcyles (motard and dirt).


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot the cars.


Where's the drooling smilie, AWSOME 70 Chevelle. And if I ever would own a 6 cyl gasser, it would be the GNX. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

spazzy said:


> Nice! is that Red Rocks Amphitheater?
> 
> I should add snowboarding to my list


yup....Widespread Panic as well...


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

used to be cars, back when i had a car worth working on. traded it in to get more than 15 MPG though, haha. now it's climbing and biking really. i'm a full-time college student with a job, an internship, and 20 hours of classes so i don't really find time to get too passionate about much of anything except school work.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Beer
Backpacking
My fiance
Road biking
Movies
Cars


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Tails8 said:


> Ya it's a replica. Factory Five car. Working on another one with an LSx block to piss the Ford guys off..
> 
> Ah the ride looks good. One thing I've learned over the years is to not compare my rides to anyone elses. I built em for me. If someone else doesn't like it, well, it really doesn't matter. All that matters is if you enjoy it..
> 
> Tails


There was a dude who frequently showed up to autocross with his cobra. It usually got fastest time of the day.

As soon as I get stationary for awhile (in the military) I'm going to build one.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

human powered guy whos favorite activity is snowmobiling.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm with the OP and kayakerjim: Jesus first. 

then mtbiking, kayaking, guitar & singing, photography, my three schnauzer girls.


----------



## shasta mcnasty (May 8, 2010)

my road bike, my mountain bike, scuba diving, kayaking, traveling to places to bike dive and boat! what more could you need?


----------



## JohnsD90 (Nov 15, 2009)

VW diesels and Land Rovers, i like fixing them and driving them, and my 5 speed 4runner.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Wood working, and specifically wood turning :thumbsup:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Kootenanny said:


> Nice Cobra (is it a kit replica?--looks great!)
> 
> Makes my 4-wheel toy look rather pedestrian (but then again, mine's worth less than the average mtn bike...  ):


Nice Spitfire! My dad still has my mom's 1976 Triumph Spitfire 1500 (mom died on 9/13/2001) with the 26,000 original miles on it, damn thing is near perfect. As expected, it probably needs new clutch slave cylinder, clutch master cylinder, rear brake drum hydraulics, etc&#8230; oh, no need for points and condenser since my dad converted it to Mallory breakerless back in 1982. British cars- something compelling about them, yet at the same time the whole "Lucas, lord of darkness" curse pretty much warns you ahead of time about all the hours you will spend under the hood tinkering with it just to get it working!


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice Spitfire! ...British cars- something compelling about them, yet at the same time the whole "Lucas, lord of darkness" curse pretty much warns you ahead of time about all the hours you will spend under the hood tinkering with it just to get it working!


Thanks. Got it from a friend whose wife got pregnant, and told him he had to make room for the minivan  And yeah, I've spent some time under the hood--thankfully, the hood swings forward and exposes the entire engine and front suspension!

So far, I've worked on the driveline (still having some rear end issues) and the rear suspension (the car squatted excessively when I got it...I was told that was normal, but I decided to put in a heavy-duty rear spring with one extra leaf, and when I took the old one out, found one leaf was broken...). I changed the distributor, too, went breakerless, it was a huge improvement.

It's a work in (slow) progress. I plan to rebuild the engine, convert it to 5-speed, rebuild the interior, and of course do the body and paint. Maybe wire wheels, etc. someday. But it runs just fine and works OK as a daily driver in the summer...I've done some long trips in it, and although I've never put my bike on it, it has hauled a toy on occasion...


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Stu In Tokyo said:


> Wood working, and specifically wood turning :thumbsup:


It's driving me nuts, not having my lathe set up just now. Moved a few years ago, and haven't found time/space to build a studio (see my pic above...the Spitfire kinda took up the space in the garage that was originally going to house my studio...but I will get it up again, I have a ton of ideas I want to pursue). As a friend told me once, "everyone should have some art in their life."


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Kootenanny said:


> It's driving me nuts, not having my lathe set up just now. Moved a few years ago, and haven't found time/space to build a studio (see my pic above...the Spitfire kinda took up the space in the garage that was originally going to house my studio...but I will get it up again, I have a ton of ideas I want to pursue). As a friend told me once, "everyone should have some art in their life."


I hear you, when work gets really hectic, I just want to head down to my Dungeon and spark up the lathe and make some curlies! :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

bh10 said:


> Where's the drooling smilie, AWSOME 70 Chevelle. And if I ever would own a 6 cyl gasser, it would be the GNX. :thumbsup:


The black one is *much* faster.


----------



## feenomenal (May 3, 2010)

takin' care of head, with good ol' Mary Jane.


----------



## syf350 (May 4, 2010)

new around here...i'll play-

photography - D700
07 corvette
NASCAR
RV'ing
Boating/fishing
drinking

and of course...motorboating:cornut:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Kootenanny said:


> I plan to rebuild the engine, convert it to 5-speed&#8230;


Uh&#8230; remember now, that the transmission comes out THROUGH the cockpit, this is a royal pain in the ass amount of work. What sort of five-speed transmixer were you planning on stuffing in there? If you're having problems with the Laycock overdrive trans, they are fairly simple to overhaul/repair if you have the right tools. I put a Laycock overdrive equipped trans (Volvo M41) from a 1969 Volvo P1800 into it, and it was nice to have that extra gear&#8230; but I found that the clutch lining inside the overdrive to be a bit delicate with aggressive driving in mind (I dumped over $8,000.00 into my 90HP 1.8 litre B18 engine, the end result was 1998cc with 185±HP at the flywheel, I'd destroyed plenty of driveline components autocrossing it).


----------



## AZ border pig (Apr 6, 2010)

Food
Video Games
Work (Yes I enjoy work when I have to be there.)


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## XJFisher (May 18, 2010)

Hiking, Camping, Fishing, Hunting, Beer/Brewing, Boats, Programing, Jeeps, Carpentry, Tennis, Baseball, Books, Dogs

I guess I am the Jack of All Trades Master of None type...


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Uh&#8230; remember now, that the transmission comes out THROUGH the cockpit, this is a royal pain in the ass amount of work. What sort of five-speed transmixer were you planning on stuffing in there? If you're having problems with the Laycock overdrive trans, they are fairly simple to overhaul/repair if you have the right tools. I put a Laycock overdrive equipped trans (Volvo M41) from a 1969 Volvo P1800 into it, and it was nice to have that extra gear&#8230; but I found that the clutch lining inside the overdrive to be a bit delicate with aggressive driving in mind (I dumped over $8,000.00 into my 90HP 1.8 litre B18 engine, the end result was 1998cc with 185±HP at the flywheel, I'd destroyed plenty of driveline components autocrossing it).


Hmmm...sorry, I missed this post.

I have 3 options. One is to find a Spitfire transmission with overdrive (mine had this at one time, but the previous owner allowed a shop to talk him into changing it for a 4-speed when he was low on cash). However, I'd prefer an actual 5-speed...I can get a Borg-Warner close-ratio 5-speed box and, with an adaptor, fit it to the original bell housing (this is my preferred option), or I can find a transmission tthat will fit--I believe some older Nissan transmissions will--and put an adaptor between the bell housing and the engine.

I will pump the engine up a bit, but not too much...I want something reliable that won't blow rear ends or transmissions, but a bit more than the current 60-odd hp would be nice...


----------



## unl3a5h3d (May 23, 2010)

My other obsessions are rock climbing, and being an audiophile. Skiing is becoming another.


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

MY WIFE!!!!!! Now can I get that new bike honey


----------



## Cacapon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bikes and Snowboarding


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

I love cars&#8230; Midwest Hhr.










I love Motocycles. Chicagoland Sprotbikes










I love music. I play Guitar & Keyboards. Old Photo..










I love photography&#8230;



















I love My Dog, Hiking, Camping, Astronomy and would love to get a kayak&#8230;


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My dad's '66 El Camino

Doing 110mph on various interstate ramps with my dad in his SVT Lightning

Getting yelled at and threatened by my neighbors (I'm the only sane one in my neighborhood...no lie)

Playing trumpet

Homework

Homework

More homework

Photography. Got some published on a website ( http://www.middletonsfishcamp.com/index.php?option=com_morfeoshow&task=view&gallery=1&Itemid=13 )


----------

